# Android Market 3.2.0 [Ice Cream]



## itsyaaboiii (Aug 4, 2011)

Taken from the nexus prime which means its ice cream. I don't have a changelog. If you have 3.1.5 installed then just install over with no problems. Enjoy!!!!

http://www.filesonic.com/file/2541545492

for those who dont have the 3.1.5 version of the market or install isnt working follow these instructions

1. Download the file from above (Vending.apk) to your SD card.
2. In Root Explorer, find the file you just downloaded and copy it.
3. Move into /system/app and hit the R/W button to mount - then paste the file.
4. overwrite
5. Long press on Vending.apk.
6. Afterwards, long press on it again and choose "Permissions."
7. Change the permissions to this. Now reboot and enjoy the new market

find any new features let us know! i hear its just a smoother version but no noticeable updates


----------



## itsyaaboiii (Aug 4, 2011)

Another link

http://www.mediafire.com/?jmarl7dganc2aoc


----------



## Upstreammiami (Aug 8, 2011)

wrong section!


----------



## bwpopper (Jul 19, 2011)

Tried to update with this file, but it says "Application not installed". Any ideas?

Running 10-2 release of CM7 with imoseyon's 3.9.2 kernel.


----------



## ProgHouse (Jun 13, 2011)

bwpopper said:


> Tried to update with this file, but it says "Application not installed". Any ideas?
> 
> Running 10-2 release of CM7 with imoseyon's 3.9.2 kernel.


You probably have to copy it to /system and set permissions to rw-r-r and reboot.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## itsyaaboiii (Aug 4, 2011)

exactly what proghouse says. i was told if you have the 3.1.5 version of the market you can just install this one over it. which is was i had so i had no problems installing. upstreammiami shuddup. my mistake


----------



## rafaelvelasquez2 (Jul 19, 2011)

whats the difference between this and 3.1.5??? they look the same to me.


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thread moved to General.


----------



## feedhead (Jun 10, 2011)

You might as well have posted the link to the original piece from Droid Life

It at least include the screenshot refered to in step 7 Change the permissions to *this*. Now reboot and enjoy the new market.


----------

